# Jackie



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

How is your son doing?


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

Eric,You're so kind to ask. He's doing very, very well. He's down to one bentyl a day (mostly I think it's just a placebo, but it makes him "feel" better). He does have bowel movements without pain.







He's started Towards Inner Peace. I think he's on day 4. I wanted him to be doing them when high school starts in a week, just in case his nerves start. He's running cross-country and enjoying it. The other day he had a bm just before practice and was in some amount of pain. However, he went to practice and said the pain eased up after he began to run. Actually, what he said was that the pain of running overtook the IBS pain. LOLHe's eating more of the things he used to eat. We haven't tried dairy yet though. He's put back on the 5 lbs. or so he lost.If I can ever help another parent whose child is going through this, please direct them my way. I still visit the BB and intend to keep doing so.Thanks again.Jackie


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jackie, from the bottom of my heart I am glad he is doing so well and won't go through what I had to in my youth and suffer through life.I also have to say that your a good parent and you have researched and worked with him and not given into the condition and that is a huge parent success in my book. I am very happy for him and for you.  This is why I stick around and do the things I do here for this very reason. I also may take you up on your offer so beware and thanks.I am really hoping that this will create new neuro pathways in the brain gut loop for him and maybe he will even be able to ace it someday or they will find a cure or one hundred percent treatment by then.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Jackie:That's wonderful news! I'm so happy he's doing much better. It must have been horrible for you, as his Mom, to watch him suffer. It's good now he can do things any other kid can.







JeanG


----------



## jb2 (Jan 6, 2002)

JackieFanatastic news for your son I am so so pleased for him.Your post,I am sure, have been an inspiration to many.Wishing him all the very best for good health for the future.Kindest regardsPeter A happy dance for sure


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks for the good thoughts everyone. Eric, I'm going to print yours out to show my son when I start to get on his nerves. We had more good news today -- went to the gastroenterologist who thought he was doing so well he doesn't want to see him for a year (unless, of course, he's having a problem).


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jackie, LOL







I am sure he will appreciate this all the more when he is older also. I am really happy to hear the news from the doctor that is just excellent and hopefully it just continues to improve for him and for you.


----------

